# best simpsons episode?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://bossman72.smartvideochannel....AD148C188D69D6C8DBE4B33&f=flash7&v=mostviewed

mine, :lol:

time and punishment :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cape Fear one with Sideshow Bob, the rake scene is timeless....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

god, im crying at the T & P one


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

2 Dozen and 1 greyhounds...................."See my vest, See my vest!"


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

'The Baby Sitter Bandit' is my favourite episode.:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

A wee singalong...............

Burns: Some men hunt for sport, 
Others hunt for food, 
The only thing I'm hunting for, 
Is an outfit that looks good... 

See my vest, see my vest, 
Made from real gorilla chest, 
Feel this sweater, there's no better, 
Than authentic Irish setter. 

See this hat, 'twas my cat, 
My evening wear - vampire bat, 
These white slippers are albino 
African endangered rhino. 

Grizzly bear underwear, 
Turtles' necks, I've got my share, 
Beret of poodle, on my noodle 
It shall rest, 

Try my red robin suit, 
It comes one breast or two, 
See my vest, see my vest, 
See my vest. 

Like my loafers? Former gophers - 
It was that or skin my chauffeurs, 
But a greyhound fur tuxedo 
Would be best, 

So let's prepare these dogs, 
Mrs. Potts: Kill two for matching clogs, 
Burns: See my vest, see my vest, 
Oh please, won't you see my vest


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't remember the name of the episode, but Homer and Marge have to flee naked from a Crazy Golf course and escape in a hot air balloon 

Edit: Natural Born Kissers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There are waaaay too many crackers for a best one!

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

agree! too many to list


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mind you the one where bart sells his soul is good...

And the one he gets knocked down by Mr Burns...and he gets to meet the devil...

"Bart gets hit by a car"

Bart: Who the hell are you?

Devil: Please allow me to introduce myself... I'M THE DEVIL !!!! :devil::devil:

turns to type into his computer....

(very nice Stones homage), class!!

:lol:

:thumb:

For anyone needing a reminder of The Simpsons episodes

:thumb:


----------



## bart (Jul 20, 2009)

The one where bart and homer are playing pranks on one another and bart goes to the paint store with homer's beer, and he put's on the paint shaker for hour's then takes it home and put's it in the fridge for homer to open'.
It made me laugh for ages .:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

homer prank monkey and lemon of troy on tonight!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

The one called "Skinner's Sense of Snow" where the kids put skinner in a dodgeball bag and nibbles the school hamster goes to get help in his ball and when he come's back 
Principal Skinner says to nibbles "you did it, now chew through my ball sack".


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Homer the Great


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

The mysterious voyage of homer


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just had to watch my favourite again, the bit where he sneezed at the dinosaurs that then all died one by one, had me laughing so much, i near coughed to death! lmao


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I love the one where Homer gets to 300lbs to go on disability :lol:


----------

